# Will Smith in progress.



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Will in progress ;


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

I just realised how different it looks, haha. Oh well. 
So far again,.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

And Finished, finally.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Why thank you, Chanda! That means a lot


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

very good,,,u can definetly tell who it is without the ref photo,,keep up with the good work


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank's Stanya, I'l definitely continue with drawing. I've improved a lot so I can only still improve I guess, haha.


----------

